# Racing to the Future - New Venues 2013



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Most all of you here know I run a slot car program in the KY school system called Racing to the Future. We have been working within the Student Technology Leadership Program bringing engineering, science and math concepts and how they relate to slot cars. We have grown every year and this year we have expanded our presence in the schools to include science fairs and science camp activities! I will post some additional links as we cover more events, similar to what I do with the STLP Regional and State programs.

So to get us started, in February this year we were invited to the Lexington Science Fair. Read more about here.

Racing to the Future Visits Science Fairs

If you get the chance to introduce our hobby to the next generation, take the chance and do so. The kids love it and it keeps our hobby alive for the next grid of die-hard slot nuts!

-Paul


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Here's our visit to the Casey Co. Science Camp.

-Paul

Racing to the Future Casey Visit


----------



## SDMedanic (Apr 21, 2011)

Very cool!


----------

